# CoolIt Domino on WCG/F@H machine



## dhoshaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I won a CoolIt Domino system in a contest over at BCCHardware and I'm wondering whether I should even try to install it on my main WCG/F@H rig. I'm currently running a Q9550 @3.8 GHz with a Dark Knight. Should I risk all the downtime associated with installation and stability testing of the Domino? Will it be able to handle my current O/C or, better yet, get me back to 4.0+? Anyone with Domino experience have any pearls of wizdom to bestow on me?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't say about the Domino, but if it's anything like the Boreas I use you will love it!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a classier version of the H50. I don't know if a single rad like that is going to really change up your temps though. Maybe the screws on the block mount will work on the DK back plate making it an easier swap? I hate downtime as much as the next guy though  Tough call!


----------

